# Drinking village w/ a Fishing Problem.....



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

We set sail to Pine Island Florida last Friday. Weather was awesome and the "no-see-em's" were thick! 

Saturday, we set up camp on the flats N or Roosevelt channel. Specks were the name of the game there. You could see 'em sneak up on out baits and slam it, w/ the water being so clear. Nothing really too big, but it's fun to fish the Speckled Trout day care. 





































Lot's of Speck's in the 12" - 20" range. Fun. 

So the crew got thirsty, and we decided to run over the bay over to "Tweener's" (I think that's the name). We crashed the pool at the resort and got thrown out after awhile....










Tail tucked, we walked up to the boat and this evil pole smoker had some how got the bait well hatch open and clean our stash out!!! 

He's not afraid of you either......










So back to the house, and drinks were flowin'!!! 
At about 3am, I thought it would be funny to have a boat race w/ the neighbor.....not a good idea........



















Of course I'm just kidding, somebody left this boat w/ cinder blocks in it right of the mouth of Monroe canal. 

So after a good day Speck fishing, I was tired of riding my bike to get back and forth around the island...so I rented my dream ride.....










Ran great!!...but smelled a little. 

Day two...

We had a Bloody Mary and headed out for some Snook...

First we hit the channel E of the power poles for some Tarpon. Man those things (at least 100#) were doing tail dances just outa' casting range. We move to them, they move away. 

I hooked one on a pin fish float rig and promptly lost him right after I crapped myself. HUGE FISH!!! Whatever.......

So......off to the Doughnut for Snook...it's nice a little sand bar on the E side of Captiva Island..not a soul in site...
































































All caught on a thread fish (3/0 Mustad), no weight, just a hook and bait w/ 40# leader, Uni knot to braid....

Those fish pull about the same as Red..and that's saying something! 

Oh, after the water works, I met ~Sr. Harry Buggs at Froggy's....He was waisted....


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

now THAT looks like one helluva trip my man!!! Nice day with the specks and snooks! I've never caught a snook, they don't make it up where I lurk. Almost looks like your doing an ad placement for some coors!! hehe I enjoy the "coldest of the cold" myself!! Great pics! Looked like a helluva time!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sweet report.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great report. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Nice fish.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Great pics and report!!! Man, nice trip. Those snook are something else, they pull, jump, and run like no one's business. Great fish!


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

looks like a good time - nice pix


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Great pics and report...*

...SkunkApe. Thanks for sharing!

TASTY feeshes there. Eat any?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Gnatman said:


> ...SkunkApe. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> TASTY feeshes there. Eat any?


The others kept a few. I typically practice C&R as I don't really eat fish.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Nice report Skunk. A hard chargin snook is always one of the most fun fish to catch.


----------

